
How time flows: Gutenberg press time vs. Internet time, and predictions - xorand
https://mbuliga.github.io/gutenberg-net.html
======
xorand
There is now a very amusing python3 script at this gist [1], by 4lhc. It lets
you type a recent or old time and it gives you a pair of events, recent and
old.

There's one more correspondence between East India Company and Google, found
by 4lhc.

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/4lhc/c695e70e59a177fd3278c0818ff2084...](https://gist.github.com/4lhc/c695e70e59a177fd3278c0818ff20842)

